# -   -2  -3
,   -       -2     -3 (    -2)?        -   -2  -3?

----------

-       -2  -    -3?

----------

-2,    .  -3      .   ,  ,  -.

----------


## Nattallek

-    -3,            ...-2     .       -2  -3,     ,      -2  10 ,       -3

----------

Nattallek!  !!!       !!    -2  -3   !

----------


## Svetishe

-2   ,  -3 ,     .       -.

----------

> -2   ,  -3 ,     .


  .     ,    .   ,    -    -3

----------


## Govorun

,      ,  http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/190739/
             .
   :

 20  2009 . N 03-07-10/07
_            ,            ,     ,     ,    -   .
     . . 1  5 . 172     ( - )     ,         ,     -     ,   ,      .
      . 1 . 39             .
              . 753 "   "     ( -  ).
    ,  . 1 . 753   ,               ,    ,   ,      .      . 3     ,      ,        ,      .
      . 4 . 753            ,   ._ 
  . -3 -       ,      .     -       .
 ,     ,  "     ( N -11)"  "       ( N -14)".             ,   ,       . 
  ,  *       ,     * .     -         (        ) 
1)   ,         ,  -2  .     -11(-14),     (   -2,     )
2)   ,         ,  -2  .      -2,    . ,      ,  -2   
3)        .      -2,

----------

,       ..      2..    - ,  ,    ...  - ..         ..  ..

----------


## Svetishe

,  :         ,       .

----------

..    ,       : - 1.  -0,4.  (  ) 2.  -0,4. (  ).       ??  ..  .. .    ,

----------

,   ?

----------


## Svetishe

,      -2,    ,      .   ,  1 - 100 ,  2 - 200 ....    ,  -      -2.

----------

, ??       , ;      , ?

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------

!!

----------

